# I guess this would be us in our 2WW :)



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got back from Somerset    having done insems.
Popping back there tomorrow to do another lot, but feeling so positive....

Will keep you all updated!

Craig x


----------



## tisonlyme (Aug 6, 2010)

how exciting - keeping everything crossed for you
x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Good Luck ! Fingers crossed


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic !! Wishing you both all the luck in the world  
x x


----------



## Marie71 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, Craigy!

Everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

So pleased for you and fingers crossed for your 2WW xxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Just returned from doing last lot - just enjoying a cuppa then it's time for bed!
I'll keep you all posted 

Craig xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope it goes well Craig - how old is ur surrogate? Have you set a time of how many months she's  willing to try ? 2ww are awful so much hope then disappointment - best of luck x


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

all the best


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Hope it goes well Craig - how old is ur surrogate? Have you set a time of how many months she's willing to try ? 2ww are awful so much hope then disappointment - best of luck x


Hi JJ,
We have said 6 months but we will be happy (and our surrogate) to carry on for as long as it takes 
Our surrogate is 25 - so pretty young!
xx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi Craig
i am very glad for you,        ,the best wishes ,fingers cross for you     
my journey finish with bfn..
time to rest and start with new family


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear your journey ended with a BFP 
I wish you all the luck finding the perfect ip's to help on your next journey!!
If you need any info or advice please feel free to pm me.
Craig xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck Craig  - when is OTD?


----------

